# Solved: Linksys Wireless Router Problem



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

Linksys
Instant Wireless Series
Wireless-B
Broadband Router
Model BEFW11S4
2.4 GHz 802.11b 

I have a patch cable connecting my computer to the router.
I have another patch cable connecting my modem to the router.

The first time I started noticing problems, was when my downloads would freeze. It would download a little bit, but then the download would just stop and not resume. 

I was on some other forums, and they told me to update the firmware to fix the problem.

I downloaded a firmware update for Linksys routers.

I had to reset the router by holding the reset button down for 30 seconds because I didn't have the username or password.

I typed '192.168.1.1' into the address bar and the Linksys router screen finally opened.

I clicked on the firmware update software and it updated.

I restarted my PC.

I had to leave, so I left. My step-dad called me 5 minutes later and told me that he was getting an internet connection on his laptop. 

I went back home and typed '192.168.1.1' in my address bar but the page won't come up.

I put the router CD in my computer to try and set it up again but it says the modem won't connect to the computer.

I still have internet access but he doesn't.

The Power, Ethernet 1, and Internet LED lights are all blinking green.

Can anyone help me?

Edit: I just read that the green Internet LED light will start blinking as soon as you power on the router and go to a solid green once it has finished the self-diagnostic test...but it won't stop blinking and won't go to a solid green. Could this be the problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router, and reboot the computer. Then, post the following.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you have your dad restart his computer. 

Regarding running IPCONFIG, do that on both computers. Then you can compare the one that works with the one that doesn't. 

But reboot the one that doesn't first.


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

I just read that the green Internet LED light will start blinking as soon as you power on the router and go to a solid green once it has finished the self-diagnostic test...but it won't stop blinking and won't go to a solid green. Could this be the problem? Anyways...here's what I got from typing the command.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Rankel>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NICKSPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wowway.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-64-A2-E3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.14.52.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.14.48.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.31.15.248
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.233.217.2
64.233.217.3
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 20, 2007 2:34:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2007 2:34:39 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Rankel>


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes it should go to a solid green light. 

But can you confirm that one computer can access the Internet and one can't.

Again, can you post the IPCONFIG from both computers?


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's the one for the laptop (the one that isn't getting internet access):

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\john hawley jr>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JOHNHAWLEYJR
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP WLAN 54g W450 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-74-38-D6

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-A4-E5-85

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-B Notebook Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-25-2E-5A-01

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\john hawley jr>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have the modem connected to one of the LAN/Network ports and not the WAN/Internet port on the router. I think if you fix that, things will work much better.


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a cord connecting the modem to the port labeled 'Internet' on the back of the router. 
Another cord connects my computer to the Ethernet port 1 on the back of the router.

It's not working.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn off the modem and router.

Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.

Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.

Boot the computer.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From the description, it does look like you have it connected properly.

Modem to Internet port on Router
Computer to Ethernet port on Router

The shut all of
Turn on the modem and wait for a minute or so
Turn on the router and wait for a minute or so
Then boot the computer that is working and repost the IP information.
Sometimes just resetting and not waiting makes a difference

edit - looks like we're posting at almost the same time. 


" Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP WLAN 54g W450 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-74-38-D6"

Does the computer that is having problems even see the correct wireless router?


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

I Turned off the modem, PC and router. Turned on the modem, waited for a steady connect light. Turned on the router, waited for two minutes. Booted the PC.

The Power, Ethernet, and Internet buttons on the router are all still blinking and none of them are going solid green.

Whenever I type '192.168.1.1' in the address bar, it says the connection has timed out.

I try to reset the router by holding down the reset button on the back of it for 10, 15, or 30 seconds, but nothing ever changes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have performed a factory reset, and your description says you have, you should be able to access the router using 192.168.1.1. Since that doesn't work, and I'm assuming the cables used are known good, I'm guessing the router is bad.


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

It was just working yesterday though...ever since I did a factory reset and updated the firmware...it hasn't been working right.

Could updating it with the wrong firmware break it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Citizen Nick said:


> Could updating it with the wrong firmware break it?


HELL YES! 

Make SURE you have the right firmware before doing an update. If this happened right after a firmware upgrade, I think you've answered your own question.


----------



## Citizen Nick (Jul 20, 2007)

So there's no way I can fix it now???

I thought a factory reset would reset it?

Is there a way I can update the firmware again with the correct firmware?

Just a couple clicks, update, and it blows up?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Could updating it with the wrong firmware break it?"

Won't necessarily break it, but will make it not work. Practically speaking that's the same thing since you have no way to correct the firmware now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Just a couple clicks, update, and it blows up?"

A firmware update is, in essence, a brain transplant. Or if you want to keep it in computer terms, replacing the firmware of a router is like doing a complete operating system replacement of a computer.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Citizen Nick said:


> It was just working yesterday though...ever since I did a factory reset and updated the firmware...it hasn't been working right.
> 
> Could updating it with the wrong firmware break it?


That's a symptom on how things fail. One day they work and the next they don't.


----------

